
Show HN: A/B Testing for Rails - akane
https://github.com/ankane/field_test
======
kinduff
This is a very nice implementation. I like hosted solutions like Optimizely,
but sometimes it is important to be able to do this in our own environment.

I love the view helpers and the ability to keep the winner without having to
modify everything again to implement it. Very nice mailer support. Also, you
sold it to me with the configuration approach, way to go!

Few questions:

\- What about route A/B test support: Use case will be I want to show a
totally different experience based on routes (2 landing pages) and be able to
track it.

\- If I want to condition block A & B on a view (or render partials), can I
use the apporach based on the value the helper is going to return?

\- What do I need to do to extend the dashboard and library? Maybe some
documentation about this could be handy. Maybe decorators or some view helpers
to build my own?

Keep it up!

------
skinnymuch
Looks great. The documentation looks good as well as the feature set. I'm
surprised there aren't more popular gems like this. I'm guessing because of
products already in the field?

